# Scraptoft Hall



## Goldie87 (Jan 31, 2009)

Scraptoft Hall is a Queen Anne mansion that stands in its own grounds and adjoins the church. It was sold in 1954 to the Leicester Education Committee and in 1962 work commenced on the internal demolition of the hall in preparation for a complete renovation scheme to provide residential accommodation for the new Teachers Training College. Although it was known that the Wigley family had resided at Scraptoft since the sixteenth century the site of their original house was uncertain.
Demolition work revealed that when they re-built the Hall in its present form in 1723 they incorporated part of an older house which had existed on the same site. Eventually the hall was taken over by Leicester Polytechnic and became 'Scraptoft Campus'. This in turn later became De Montfort University, but closed in 2003. I first visited around 2004/05 when the whole of the quite large campus was still standing. Unfortunately I never did take any photos, and most buildings were later demolished for housing. It seems that the stuck up locals think it is ok for them to walk their dogs in the grounds and to smash the place up. However they are constatly harassing and calling the police on strangers seen in the grounds (even people who have landowners permission to fish in the lake!) it seems. As we left the grounds a mobile CCTV van turned up and a load of cops stood there lol


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 31, 2009)

Lovely looking building, Goldie. Really like the other buildings too.


----------



## Goldie87 (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah there were quite a few nice out buildings, stables ect that are not pictured here. Unfortunately most are wrecked


----------



## godzilla73 (Jan 31, 2009)

More smashing photos Goldie. Ahhh - takes me back to my student days. The bits that I can remember anyway!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 1, 2009)

Sounded like a bit of a mission -done well though. Lovely looking building. Liking no. 2 especially 

Lb :jimlad:


----------



## MD (Feb 1, 2009)

nice pictures mate here are some of mine 















shame to see it so trashed


----------



## boothy (Apr 13, 2009)

Just thought i'd add some of mine,The hole place is trashed but still a nice explore.

The main building is now sealed up tight but still plenty of out buildings to mooch about.
There was still a cast iron radiator and a belfast sink(which was good to see them still there).









































Not sure about the safe,Looked out of place in one of the out buildings,Proberly from somewhere else !


----------



## MD (Apr 13, 2009)

nice pics 
its a nice explore good at night too


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow, those gates! Gorgeous...amazingly twiddly! 
Love the buildings by the pond too. Lovely rural stuff.


----------



## jonney (Apr 13, 2009)

Great photo's guys. Looks like a great place. Got to agree with foxy about the gates. Very ornate.


----------



## boothy (Apr 13, 2009)

There mighty impressive up close !


----------



## Trudger (Apr 13, 2009)

So who owns it now? the University? these Universities have way too much money to let buildings go like this.


----------



## Goldie87 (Apr 13, 2009)

Nah the uni sold it. The campus was much bigger at one time, but they demolished it all for housing. The hall was supposed to be being converted into retirement apartments or something


----------



## burb147 (Apr 13, 2009)

spent three happy years studying at this campus used to love driving through the arch way next to the main building to the carpark. it was always capivating then shame its been allowed to go to waste.


----------



## beccy (Apr 17, 2009)

FOOK me !! I used to go to Demont Fort Uni!!

Well for like a month but then dropped out cos I hated it lol now im back home until I go off to a Uni in London to do psychology!


----------



## littlelaura (May 13, 2009)

Good site, its defo on my list ! Did hear that the people on the estate nearby can be a pain in the bum tho.
Loving that massive fireplace and the gates too, shame its in such a state, would be an amazing house to live in !


----------

